# .45 ACP ammo



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have a 1000 round case of American Eagle(Federal) .45 ACP 230 gr FMJ ammo. I have found it for between $20 and $28 per 50. I will sell the case for $350 OBO. Located in the St George area, PM if interested.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Sold!


----------

